# Sick C*nts



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Just heard on the radio abnout some sick bastards who taped together a pupy's legs and threw it off a motorway bridge into oncoming traffic.

Obviously, it was hit and it died.

What kind of retarded fuckwit does this?

I only hope someone does it to them.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

That is sick beyond belief - get hold of the little cnut , tape his mouth around an exhaust and rev till the turbo kicks in.


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

what!... why they hell tape the poor things legs together anyway.. not that that has any relevance in the grand scheme of things.

Have they got hold of the turds that did it!

Freaking idiots, lucky it didnt cause a pile up too


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Kell said:


> What kind of retarded fuckwit does this?


A retarded fuckwit - you hit the nail on the head :?



Kell said:


> I only hope someone does it to them.


If only it worked like that :x


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Horrible subject, but I notice the lynch mob have reappeared...

I favour stern justice, but you guys seem to favour the kind of cruelty you are trying to stamp out...


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jampott said:


> Horrible subject, but I notice the lynch mob have reappeared...
> 
> I favour stern justice, but you guys seem to favour the kind of cruelty you are trying to stamp out...


Once all the sick cnuts had be irradicated (or educated that they would receive the same treatment they meated out) maybe we would not have anymore sick cnuts to punish.

Its all about deterant!


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Kell said:


> What kind of retarded fuckwit does this?


Unfortunately, normally the kind of fuckwit who starts with animals and moves on to humans :?

Rogue


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

The car crashed , with a smashed windscreen


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I know what you're saying Tim, and you're right to some extent in that two wrongs don't make a right, but I have a soft spot for those that cannot answer back.

This puppy and defenceless kids should be protected. Those that know what they're doing should be accountable for their actions.

Perhaps fifty lashes would be good.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oooooooo that made me tummy churn and has made me feel a bit sick! That is so so terrible. So very sad to do this to something so innocent  :x


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

I am sorry to say this and you may call me old-fashioned but IMO it all stems from banning corporal punishment at school. If you got the cane when you did something wrong it made you think twice about doing it in the first place. Now that the kids know there is no comeback for their actions they carry out these sort of despicable crimes with impunity.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

bilbos said:


> I am sorry to say this and you may call me old-fashioned but IMO it all stems from banning corporal punishment at school.


Never did me any harm when I was at school!


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

bilbos said:


> I am sorry to say this and you may call me old-fashioned but IMO it all stems from banning corporal punishment at school. If you got the cane when you did something wrong it made you think twice about doing it in the first place. Now that the kids know there is no comeback for their actions they carry out these sort of despicable crimes with impunity.


Got to agree... discipline is key. Nowadays there is no such thing.. "getting banned from using your mobile for 2 days" is hardly going to change a teenagers bad habits in the long term.

A slipper / cane on the arse did!!

[smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hang on a min! Was this a kid that did this to the dog or an adult then?


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> Hang on a min! Was this a kid that did this to the dog or an adult then?


From the report in the paper, the police believe that it was a gang of kids that did it.


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

I expect they come from a troubled home, they just need some love and respect. Bit of counselling should start to help. :wink:

(set fire to the bastards and put 'em out before they die!!)


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

ttimp said:


> (set fire to the bastards and put 'em out before they die!!)


why bother?

(putting them out that is) :evil: :evil:


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> ttimp said:
> 
> 
> > (set fire to the bastards and put 'em out before they die!!)
> ...


Think how long the pain will last?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

bilbos said:


> I am sorry to say this and you may call me old-fashioned but IMO it all stems from banning corporal punishment at school. If you got the cane when you did something wrong it made you think twice about doing it in the first place. Now that the kids know there is no comeback for their actions they carry out these sort of despicable crimes with impunity.


I agree with the corporal punishment thing. Yeah, it's not very fashionable but lack of discipline at both home and school is IMO a root cause of many problems.

However, this is not your average scenario. Even your average "naughty" child wouldn't do such a thing. It's so sick, that it will probably turn out that the kid who did it was / is being abused. There are so many fucked up people out there performing the role of parents that I think nowadays you have to take into consideration the circumstances before you go out and call the lynch mob.


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

raven said:


> I agree with the corporal punishment thing. Yeah, it's not very fashionable but lack of discipline at both home and school is IMO a root cause of many problems.
> 
> However, this is not your average scenario. Even your average "naughty" child wouldn't do such a thing. It's so sick, that it will probably turn out that the kid who did it was / is being abused. There are so many fucked up people out there performing the role of parents that I think nowadays you have to take into consideration the circumstances before you go out and call the lynch mob.


Fair point. I remember the things that kids used to get up to when I was young and then contrast it with what kids get up to now. What changed tends to spring to mind. Doing something like that to an animal wouldn't have even entered my mind at that age.


----------

